# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Tranzistoru audio pastiprinātājs.

## Vads

Neviltots veiciens visiem elektronikas mīļiem!  :: 
Vasaras sezona iet uz beigām, kas savukārt nozīmē ka ir radusies vēlme atkal pievērsties kādam elektronikas projektiņam. 
Visu pavasara periodu šijā jomā bija iestājies klusums, jo mans interešu objekts (šis: http://www.retromoto.lv/forum/dalgo-jaw ... 4-t701.htm ) bija mocītis un vēlme pavizinaties pa vasaru pa latvijas ceļiem   ::  (ko arī vasaras vidu realizēju)

Bet tagad pie lietas, ir vēlme uzmeisterot kādu tranzistoru pastiprinatāju, jo pēc TDA7294 taču seko izaugsme  ::  (gan skanējuma ziņā, gan faktā ka TDA7294 ļoti parmērīgi karsē pie slodzes). Vai varat ieteikt kādu shēmu pastiprinātājam? 
Vēlamā jauda vismaz 50W, skanējuma kvalitāti arī gribētos sasniegt pēc iespējas labaku. Nesvarīgi ir arī lai shēma nebūtu pārāk sarežģīta un visas detaļas būtu iespējams iegādāties kādā no latvijas interneta veikaliem!   ::  
Kādi priekšlikumi un ieteikumi?  ::

----------


## Ambed

Varu ieteikt šo http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm
Pats tadu uztaisīju un ir OK   ::

----------


## ddff

Paskaties googlee holton amps. Mosfetu ampi ar dazhaadaam jaudaam, vienkaarshi kaa Kalashnikovs.

ddff

----------


## janys

te ir 100w-150w transistoru past. -http://www.elektropage.com/default.asp?page=cat&cid=12&tid=504[attachment=0:1qwlz7kb]100_watt_amp.jpg[/attachment:1qwlz7kb]

----------


## WildGun

To Holtonu var dabūt Argusā par nieka Ls 14.-

Re, kur ir - http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... 11cf796a5b

----------


## osscar

tam polim tak kaut kādi kreisie IRF to 220 korpusā izejā....normāli (skat kaut biedra Efi projektēto holtona PCB) izejā ir lielie to247 lauķi. Un mazais radiators uz 200W pie 4 omi ir smieklīgs....poļu pasakas

----------


## Vads

Tātad sliktas atsauksmes tam Argusā pieejamajam komplektam?   ::  
Un skatijos to *janys* piedāvāto shēmu, argusā nebija pieejami ne *2A258* , ne *BC558* trani, bet ir pieminēti arī ekvivalenti, kadi tie varētu būt?   ::

----------


## osscar

tā shēma arī nav nekas dižs. paskaties labāk diyaudio - tur daudz labu topiku par pastūžiem , kuri biedriem cieņā.

----------


## Vads

Man jau arī nevajag nekādu dižo shēmu (lai nav sarežģīta pārāk)  ::  un kā jau teicu - lai detaļas var iegādāties vienkopus šeit pat   ::  
Kurus variantus tu rekomendētu ?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Varu ieteikt šo http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm
> Pats tadu uztaisīju un ir OK


 Es pievienojos  :: 
Shēma ir vienkārša,PCB ir pieejami diyaudio.com Priekš tik vienkāršas shēmas skaņa ļoti laba - ar citiem solidstate ampiem neesmu salidzinājis (rrr NESKAITĀS :d), bet "mūzikas centrus" un lētos resīverus sasit.

----------


## WildGun

Oskar, neko ļaunu tajā visā nesaskatu. Smieklīgajam radiatoram komplektā nāk vēl smieklīgāks ventilators, ar kura palīdzību, domāju, viss notiks. Par mazajiem korpusiem - nu un tad? Savulaik Šušurina stipreklis tika taisīts uz pārīša KT818/KT819 tajos pašos 220 korpusos, sadzīts līdz tiem pašiem 200W un varēja vālēt, ka nemetas. Un šite to korpusu ir četri....

P.S. Šitas - http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm - starp citu, ir tas pats Šušurins. Tuč tuč gala pakāpe atšķiras.

P.P.S. Rīt to poļu shēmu pasūtīšu, tad varēs runāt sīkāk un konkrētāk. Vajag vūferim...

----------


## ddff

Arii taa laika kulta amps, ko projektejis N. Suhovs bija ar 818 un 819 tranzistoriem, gan metaala korpusos. Sheema daudz par sarezgiitu prieksh pirmaa pastiprinaataaja.

ddff

----------


## ROBERTTT

> Varu ieteikt šo http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm
> Pats tadu uztaisīju un ir OK  
> 
> 
>  Es pievienojos 
> Shēma ir vienkārša,PCB ir pieejami diyaudio.com Priekš tik vienkāršas shēmas skaņa ļoti laba - ar citiem solidstate ampiem neesmu salidzinājis (rrr NESKAITĀS :d), bet "mūzikas centrus" un lētos resīverus sasit.


 Kur tieši ir pieejams PCB (var nopirkt PCB vai arī pieejams rasējums)? Varbūt vari iemest linku?

----------


## marizo

Tepat forumā ir jau tēmas, kur ir 3A plašu zīmējumi.
Pats arī labprāt vēlētos tādu uzbūvēt, bet nav īsti rocības un vajadzības.

Par Argusa kitu - maksā tuč-tuč vairāk kā TDA7294 kits - tāpat arī skan?

----------


## habitbraker

> Varu ieteikt šo http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm
> Pats tadu uztaisīju un ir OK  
> 
> 
>  Es pievienojos 
> Shēma ir vienkārša,PCB ir pieejami diyaudio.com Priekš tik vienkāršas shēmas skaņa ļoti laba - ar citiem solidstate ampiem neesmu salidzinājis (rrr NESKAITĀS :d), bet "mūzikas centrus" un lētos resīverus sasit.
> 
> 
>  Kur tieši ir pieejams PCB (var nopirkt PCB vai arī pieejams rasējums)? Varbūt vari iemest linku?


 
protams ne orģinālais un lielākā daļa layouti ir bildes ar visām detaļām virsū. Bet nedaudz phoshop un layout gatavs  ::  
Te dažās tēmās ir
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/search.p ... 4391&pp=25

----------


## janys

argusa pieejams ir BC556 bet tur ir divpolara barosana jataisa divi kanali

----------


## osscar

Nu skaidrs, ka varbūt ventilators to poļu kitu nodzesēs pie mazas jaudas...bet nu ne pie 200W šaubos vai spēs to siltuma daudzumu izkliedēt. Par to cenu ir pamats apšaubīt komponentu kvalitāti...tiešām gaidu atsauksmes par šo kitu.  

diy aprindās šis ir populārs un skan neslikti pēc atsauksmēm arī:
http://www.lf-pro.net/mbittner/Sym5_.../symasym5.html

tad jau pieminētais P3A;

vai tāds :
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid...ned-music.html


Protams, ka vis ampi , kaut kādā mērā ir vienādi,,,kāda pakāpe jau nu visiem sakritīs  ::  
Rēķinies, jo 2x jaudīgāks - jo 2x dārgāks apmēram. Tāpēc izdomā labi vajag 5ow uz 8 omi vai 100W.
Trafs  un raditori paņems lauvas tiesu....ja vien tev nav krājumos...

B/ AB klases shēmas reti kad ir primitīvas....ja arī ir tādas, tad noteikti tas ietekmē stabilitāti un skanējuma kvalitāti...var jau arī uzbūvēt elementāro 4 traņu F5 ampu un miera strāvu ieregulēt nevis 1.3A bet gan 200mA....neko vienkāršāku es nezinU  :: 

ā zinu - viena tranzistora pastūžus, bet tiem ir mazjaudīgi un no citas "operas"

----------


## tornislv

diez` tas Argusa poļu holtons kā uzvedas pie +- 15v barošanas?

----------


## osscar

sarežģīts jautājums  ::  imho tas būs par maz priekš jamā pat ar vienu traņu pāri...ar tik mazu barošanu hiragas Monstrs jātaisa.   ::  ...Man vēl patīk R.Slona simetriskais amps ar Mosfetiem izejā (shēma līdzīga Leach ampam), ir arī man viņa PCB layouts.  Tiesa ir gana sarežģīts un ar daudz elementiem.

----------


## Mosfet

Lai holtons darbotos pie 15V jāsamazina R3,6,10,11,14,28 Jānomaina D1,D2 un jāatrod izejas lauķi ar loģiskā līmeņa vadību.

http://www.lf-pro.net/mbittner/Sym5_Web ... asym5.html Vai tad tas nav rādiotehnikas unč-50-8 brīnums tikai uz labāku bāzi  ::   ::   ::  

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-st ... music.html  ::   ::   ::

----------


## marizo

> http://www.lf-pro.net/mbittner/Sym5_Web ... asym5.html Vai tad tas nav rādiotehnikas unč-50-8 brīnums tikai uz labāku bāzi


 Pēc kā to var noteikt? Es pētu un pētu.. Laikam pārāk ciparisks esmu un analogo man nesaprast.

----------


## Vads

Skatijos arī to F5, Bet vai tam visas detaļas vares nopirkt Elfā vai Argusā? Protams nauda arī šodien ir ierobežojoš faktors... Radiatorus gan te jau dažus dabuju no veciem datoru procesoriem un ja vajadzēs vēl tad dabūšu arī  ::  Bet vai tas F5 tik ļoti karsē kā TDA7294?  ::

----------


## osscar

ja ieregulē A klasē, karsē nejēgā....60W uz kanālu jāizkliedē... ar aktīvo dzesi būs ok. Tiesa jams vairāk par 25W uz kanālu neizdod... ar mazāku miera strāvu strādās AB klasē un karsēs mazāk attiecīgi un trafu varēs mazjaudīgāku ņemt....Vispār, ja kas varam kaut kad sarunāt klausīšanās testu - sapratīsi cik skaļi jams skan un kā skan.. kā reiz esmu visu salicis jaunā mēbelē 2m garumā beidzot, kaut gan laikam izskatās mēbele tomēr par mazu visiem maniem verķiem...
jā visas detaļas var dabūt IRFP nav problēma un ieejas lauķus var lemona dabūt.

----------


## marizo

Argusā Skaņas jaudas pastiprinātājs 200W (IRF640/IRF9640) izpirkti. Nav kāds jau salodējis un pārbaudījis?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

A varbut tad pie viena es ari esmu sanemies taisit pastiprinataju. Interese A/AB ar izejas jaudu 250W RMS uz kanalu un thd 0.02% pie 100W. Nav kada shemina pieejama?
Thnx,
Beefs

----------


## osscar

A uz tādu jaudu vari aizmirst  ::   bet ja ab - tad gan jau var kaut ko piemeklēt...bet rēķinies ar izmaksām ...kaut vai tas pats holtons, Nmos, vai leach ....

----------


## Vads

Tēma vēl jo projām ir aktuāla! (vienīgi uz vienu nedēļu nopalaka jo nebiju pie neta) 
Varbūt tiešām lētāk sanāk nopirkt kādu komplektu gatavu nekā meklēt visas tas detaļas atsevišķi, jo parasti vienuviet tās nemaz nevar sadabūt :/

----------


## osscar

nu nez..IMHO , tad zūd DIY prieks...man tieši patīk pašam plati kodināt, lodēt, meklēt....tad jau lētākiekš ss.lv diseņu ampu nopirkt gatavu...

----------


## Vads

Tātad, manās rokās ir nonācis Pastiprinatājs Y-101 Stereo. Ir gan nedaudz bojats, bet shēma ir jau izprintēta un drīzuma dosies ceļā pie Opīša (jo šis cilvēks ir zinoš veco radioaparātu labošanā) bet ne par to ir stāsts  ::  Vai ir verts mainīt visus elektrolītiskos kondiķus kas ir pastūža konstrukcijā, pret jaunākas paaudzes kondiķiem? Protams tie nebūs jauni - lietoti gan bet ne tik veci kā oriģinalie....

----------


## osscar

jā ir. es vismaz mainītu, ja atstātu savā lietošanā tādu pastūzi. viņi tak jauni santīmus maksā izņemot lielos filtra...

----------


## Vads

Un kā ir ar to kapacitāti? Protams likšu atbilstošas voltāžas, bet vai ir jābūt pilnīgi procīzi arī pēc kapacitātes? vai var likt lielakas kapacitātes, ja man pie rokas nav tiesi tādi ko oriģinālie? Piemēram, vietām pat oriģinalie ir 5uF, bet tādus vispār nekur nemaniju kad lodēji iepriekšējo pastūzi  ::

----------


## osscar

nu liec 4.7 uf un miers...vai 22 - 20 vietā ut.t.

----------


## Vads

Skaidrīte, paldies  ::

----------


## tornislv

Lielākajā daļā vietu var mirīgi likt 5uF vietā 4.7 un 20 vietā 22, kā jau Osscar rakstīja. Ja nepiederi audiofīlu-haiendistu pulkam, tad liec parastos no Argusa, nevajag obligāti Panasonic, ELNA vai Sanyo  :: 
Piemērs - nupat kā nopirku pilnu komplektu elektrolītu WEGA JPS350V pastiprinātājam (ieskaitot barošanas filtra 2 x 10 000uF) Argusā un man tas izmaksāja, ja nemaldos, 4.24 Ls    ::  

Pie reizes pažēlošos - nu kāds jupis 70jos gados lika tiem japāņiem izmantot TIK daudzas un TIK dažādas lampas skalas un indikatoru apgaismei? Gan mini 3mm vadu galos, gan fuse type pilot lamps, 12 x 150mA, 6 x 65 mA, 6 x 250mA, ... un protams, ka tās nekur vairs nav nopērkamas... bet kad ieliek lampas, tad tie daikti izskatās ļooti mīlīgi.  :: 

Šādi (sorry, telefona bilde, slinkums kāpt uz pirmo stāvu pēc foto)
[attachment=0:1o7rc439]jvc.jpg[/attachment:1o7rc439]

----------


## defs

Torni,liec gaismas diodes iekšā caur pretestību.

----------


## Didzis

Vispār jau vecā tehnikā nav pieņemts likt gaismas diodes, vai citādāk pārbūvēt shēmu. Tapēc jau cilvēki pērk "vecus lūžņus", lai tos restaurētu orģinālajā izskatā un nopkomplektētu ar orģinālajām detaļām. Man arī stāv pirmais Brig pastiprinātājs, kuram vajag saremontēt vienu izejas pastiprinātāju. Tak simt reizes vieglāk nopirkt modernus izejas tranzistorus un ielodēt, bet tas nav tas, kā atjaunot ar orģinālajiem KT808 tranzistoriem.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Sabāzt _vintage_ rīkā gaismas diodes - tā ir ņirgāšanās par šo rīku. Trakāk, nekā papīra puķes kristāla vāzē...
Eksostiskās lampeles, domāju, šodien vieglāk atrast, nekā Dzelzs Aizkara laikos, kad no "tēvzemes" bezcokola (ar mīkstiem izvadiem) 6 un 9 V lampiņām paši ko lipinājām priekš vecajiem "buržuju" rīkiem.

----------


## tornislv

> Torni,liec gaismas diodes iekšā caur pretestību.


 Un Žigulim vējstiklā ielīmēt lielu uzrakstu PORSCHE?
Un kāda vella pēc tad labot iekšas, vieglāk izmest visu laukā un ielikt čipampu?
Piekrītu, aiz sarkanā stikliņa ar uzrakstu STEREO var ielikt sarkanu LED, jo vairāk, ja tā paša ražotāja nākamajam aparātam tā ir izdarīts (Technics 7300jam tunerim stereo indikators uz lampiņas, 7600jam - ar LED), bet skalu/indikatorus ar led izgaismot 1) nav smuki vizuāli 2) ir profanācija.

Tas būtu darāms tikai tad, ja mans arods ir nedomājošs darbnīcas labotājs pie kura atnāk klients ar tekstu: Začiņi bļ... etu poje...ņ čtoby kruto bylo!
Nu tad var zilos LED visās malās sastumt, lai caur kastes spraugām arī spīd.

Tā kā es naudu pelnu citādi un paķimerēšanās ar vecām kastēm ir tikai hobijs, tad atļaujos ielikt mazliet citu lampu, bet LAMPU!  ::  Un man pašam patīk  ::

----------


## defs

Nu labi,es tikai izmetu ideju,iedomājos,ka no ārpuses nepateiksi,kas tur spīd   ::  
Kādreiz Latgalītē bija manītas lampiņas,kas nak iekšā auto radioaparātos,varbūt,ka var tādas izmantot? Maziņas ar lodējamiem izvadiem-kārtējā ideja,bez ironijas.

----------


## tornislv

Reāli vienkāršākais veids aizstāšanai ir šo te izstrādājumu izmantošana(kājas garas un viegli pietīt/pielodēt):

http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ts_id=2463

Tiesa, dažās vietās jauda par mazu, piemēram, skalas apgaismošanai, bet indikatoriem der.

PS Es sapratu, ka bez ironijas.  ::

----------

